# power grid Ecuador



## niteshift (Nov 21, 2007)

Some power pics









































Beautiful country. Hard way of life in the 3rd world countries.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Looks good.:thumbsup:


----------



## niteshift (Nov 21, 2007)

Yes it does. These are not ones I took. I have a bunch of pics from there that I snapped the shutter on. I'll find em eventually, I'll post them.:thumbup:


----------



## LightsOn81 (Jan 6, 2012)

I wish I took more pics of my honeymoon to the islands. There is some electric stuff that will scare ya........ And make you want to open a shop there doing new services........... Til you remember how friggin poor they are there


----------



## niteshift (Nov 21, 2007)

LightsOn81 said:


> I wish I took more pics of my honeymoon to the islands. There is some electric stuff that will scare ya........ And make you want to open a shop there doing new services........... Til you remember how friggin poor they are there


 
You are so right. Went to Cancun in '97, you see this kind of electrical work there too. Things like pad mount transformers left with the doors wide open.  Within touching distance, sidewalk close I mean. Guess it was safe though, it was right next to the fire station or the police station I don't remember which one it was, have that CRS thing going on. I took pics and will eventually find them.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

It may sound crazy but that is the stuff I like to see. You can go to Bermuda and it is like you haven’t left the states. Then you go to an island and your room has a hand made lamp out of a sea shell and some other parts. We went to St.Lucia and I could not find a travel adapter big enough for my wife’s hair drier. When we were shown our room the guy opens the closet and says "If you need an adapter we have one for you" and takes out an old transformer the size of a shoe box. This thing has a handy box and outlet screwed to the side of it. It had a cord with a dead front plug on it. He sets it down and I can feel it through the floor! On the inside I am grinning ear to ear, now that’s a travel adapter. This place took care of us like a five star hotel and it was only one step above roughing it.


----------



## LightsOn81 (Jan 6, 2012)

cabletie said:


> It may sound crazy but that is the stuff I like to see. You can go to Bermuda and it is like you haven’t left the states. Then you go to an island and your room has a hand made lamp out of a sea shell and some other parts. We went to St.Lucia and I could not find a travel adapter big enough for my wife’s hair drier. When we were shown our room the guy opens the closet and says "If you need an adapter we have one for you" and takes out an old transformer the size of a shoe box. This thing has a handy box and outlet screwed to the side of it. It had a cord with a dead front plug on it. He sets it down and I can feel it through the floor! On the inside I am grinning ear to ear, now that’s a travel adapter. This place took care of us like a five star hotel and it was only one step above roughing it.


Lol thats funny and I know it to br true! We were in st. Lucia and the thing that scared me was the service drops exposed conductors no conduit no box for the meter socket and it ain't nothing but salty humid air.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Not as bad as I anticipated.


----------



## Old man (Mar 24, 2010)

I was in San Lorenzo in the mid 1990's with the Army National Guard to build school houses. I saw a man every evening throw a wire across the power line and hook it up to his hair trimmers and open up shop on the road. No fuse what so ever. In the late evening when everyone came home for the day all the lights dimmed to a faint glow due to power usage. It was something to behold for OSHA standards.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Any idea what those two hanging cylinders are in the substation?

-John


----------



## CheapCharlie (Feb 4, 2011)

Big John said:


> Any idea what those two hanging cylinders are in the substation?
> 
> -John


A giant inductor, may be part of an RLC filter bank? Can't see the R or the C though...lol


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

CheapCharlie said:


> A giant inductor, may be part of an RLC filter bank? Can't see the R or the C though...lol


 They do have line reactors on long lines because the R & C components are the wires themselves, but I can't tell why there would be only two of them instead of one per phase.

Also, those insulators don't look like bushings, it just looks like that's how the thing is being supported. I can't tell what it's actually connected to.

-John


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

cabletie said:


> It may sound crazy but that is the stuff I like to see. You can go to Bermuda and it is like you haven’t left the states.


I worked with a Navy Captain that was in charge of rebuilding the distribution there. He was the CO and had a few interesting stories about living on the island.


----------



## thoenew (Jan 17, 2012)

It's like that art that interests you but you don't understand why.


----------

